# Audi Q7 brake controller installation



## barnstee (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi folks,
After searching high and low for instructions on how to add an electric trailer brake controller to a Q7 with a port-installed towing package without splicing wires, I finally came across this topic (http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html)on the Club Touareg forum and thought I do a quick DIY write-up for the benefit of anyone else interested in not just using your Q7 brakes to slow down when you're hauling something







. The topic has a link to a tech tip for VW Touaregs and Porsche Cayennes (http://tm-techmark.com/touareg...e.pdf), which, along with the Q7, all run off the same factory assembly line and hence are probably wired similarly. So I took off the dashboard cover underneath the steering wheel on the Q7 and found the same plug tucked away near the pink diagnostics connector (if you are on facebook, check out this link for images: http://www.facebook.com/album....13611). So all you have to do is order the corresponding socket and wires mentioned in the tech tip and wire up your brake controller to that and you're done!

_Modified by barnstee at 2:04 PM 1/17/2008_


_Modified by barnstee at 2:27 PM 1-17-2008_


----------

